# Capitalisation, spelling and grammar



## Joe Blow (19 October 2009)

This is just a general reminder to all ASF members about the presentation of posts. I am constantly receiving feedback about the poor quality of spelling, grammar and punctuation in _some_ of the posts here at ASF. Many of these posts are considered almost unreadable and are a constant source of frustration to those attempting to make sense of them.


 Ensure the first letter of each sentence is capitalised. Names, places and the word "I" should always be capitalised as well.
 Please take care with your spelling and grammar. It improves the readability of your posts.
 Proofread your posts before submitting them. This way, any errors can usually be easily spotted and corrected beforehand.
 Please be careful when cutting and pasting text into posts as it is very easy for the formatting to get messed up. Please consider putting quoted material within quote tags for increased readability.
 If your post contains more than one point or idea please use separate paragraphs for each one.

Form is almost as important as content. A useful post can be rendered far less useful through inattention to capitalisation, spelling and grammar, so please consider putting some effort into making your posts more readable for others.

Perfection is not expected, just a reasonable effort to make things easier for those reading your posts.

Thank you for your co-operation.


----------



## Timmy (19 October 2009)

Peak hour at ASF, time to BUMP this thread.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (20 October 2009)

Yes, this is a good policy. I am sick of seeing text speak on the forums. Let's preserve good English.


----------



## Timmy (20 October 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Yes, this is a good policy. I am sick of seeing text speak on the forums. Let's preserve good English.




Thanks for the support Snake.

This is the most important part of what Joe is asking for; I don't think it is unreasonable or difficult:



Joe Blow said:


> Perfection is not expected, just a reasonable effort to make things easier for those reading your posts.


----------

